# Selfish society



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

So I wondered out of work yesterday to find commotion on the road. Horns galore beeping away, and a mass of traffic. Half way down the road (two lanes, one to turn left, one straight on), was a car with it's hazards on. And a guy talking to the driver through the window.

So I wonder over and enquire if there was a problem. Turns out yes, the poor lass in the car had her gear box fail and couldn't move the car. Still, everybody slamming the horn when they managed to get past her (incidently the other lane was empty but people still had to express their distaste of having to change lanes, twice!).

No problem, me and the other bloke pushed the car out of the way, STILL receiving beeps from frustrated drivers.

What the hell is wrong with people? A car quite clearly broken down - a single female occupant unsure of what to do. And all people could do was express their disgust at her when they passed. This nation is full of individualistic selfish wasters.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

appaling


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

was it a V6 TT?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> was it a V6 TT?


 It was probably an...RCZ shhh! But seriously if they legalized murder tomorrow the streets would be piled high with corpses. Everybody seems to hate everybody these days.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Far too many tossers on the road that think they're Tyson while surrounded by metal and are usually pussies outside the car :roll:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Miserable sods. I've always been very very lucky on the rare ocassions I've had problems - nice passersby helped and I would ALWAYS stop for another women who seemed to be having problems.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> Horns galore beeping away


Because of course making noise like a petulant twat here ->
.
.
.
.
... will almost certainly have an effect on objects here ->

That's just physics. Tossers.



Dash said:


> No problem, me and the other bloke pushed the car out of the way, STILL receiving beeps from frustrated drivers.


Yeah boooo curse these people who are the victims of random failures of mechanical components clogging up the roads! :? Hopefully the idea of karma has a lot going for it.



Dash said:


> What the hell is wrong with people? A car quite clearly broken down - a single female occupant unsure of what to do. And all people could do was express their disgust at her when they passed. This nation is full of individualistic selfish wasters.


People are selfish and don't give a shit about anyone else. You were, of course, supposed to have pulled a teleporting device from your pocket and vanished the car from being in their way. It took you so long to walk up there and do something to help and you were still blocking the road while you were helping which meant that they had to sit there doing fuck-all but beep and curse for even longer. You really are an inconsiderate git, Dash :roll:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

spent 18 months with the RAF back in early 90's up in the most north of the shetland islands. when i arrived there i could not believe how "backward, slow, not with it" the place was.

did the time and towards the end started to understand the attraction of the life up there, it wasnt a big deal it was just an old school concept about giving a sh*t about other people.

now, 20 years on since my trip up there i can really see the advantages of living in a community, where people help and look out for your fellow man and neighbour.

down here in mainland uk (only Dundee and i know it can be worse in hard core inner cities) i just think we have lost the plot. so much of the way we live is just about the MEEEEEEEE and dont even give a second thought to anyone else.

wonder if this is how it was with the end of the roman empire.

anyhow, back to a Saturday night in front of the vacuous p*sh that is UK TV.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Horns galore beeping away
> ...


You know, perhaps that's what they were doing, just weren't organised enough. If they all sounded their horns at exactly the same time then the subsequent wall of sound may have helped nudge the stricken car along a bit. Poor folks, they _were_ trying to help, just couldn't get in sync with other road users. I take it all back.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Selfish society !!
easyjet flights from malaga to glasgow, usually around £50 - £80,,, on half term holiday friday,, £190 !!!!!!!!!! robbin bastrds .
( oh and back on topic,,, ) what was to stop the stricken female from getting out of her car and at least making an effort to push it to the side of the road instead of just siting there like a halfwit waiting for some one to do it for her !! maybe then it may have encouraged others to help. Eqaulity,, only when it suits ???


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, to be honest, I don't think I'd be too comfortable pushing my own car in rush hour traffic without somebody in control of the steering and brake...


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

roddy said:


> Selfish society !!
> easyjet flights from malaga to glasgow, usually around £50 - £80,,, on half term holiday friday,, £190 !!!!!!!!!! robbin bastrds .
> ( oh and back on topic,,, ) what was to stop the stricken female from getting out of her car and at least making an effort to push it to the side of the road instead of just siting there like a halfwit waiting for some one to do it for her !! maybe then it may have encouraged others to help. Eqaulity,, only when it suits ???


Supply & demand sucks don't it?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ... will almost certainly have an effect on objects here ->
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: This is a journey into sound. 

I've tried pushing my own car before. All I had to do was turn right across the road over a low kerb and into a driveway. Outside the car pushing on the A pillar or wheel whilst trying to steer without power steering then having to get in the car in the drive so as to bump start it down the hill. Eventually someone coming the other way did stop to let me do this, but no-one fecking helped. :x

Another time all I had to do was a half a three point turn to get the car lined up to a recovery truck. Again without power steering, which is a MASSIVE shock from having it. I concluded that if the steering failed whilst driving I and a lot of people would basically be toast. My TT is about 350kg/30% heavier so I doubt I could even turn it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ford Anglia, Ford Escort, RX7, Lancia Delta,,, all cars which i have pushed and bumped started by myself,,, ok none of them half the weight of a TT,, but is anybody suggesting that this stricken female has to attempt anything more than 5 or 6 feet to the side of the road !!!!,, i would certainly expect any person to at least try to help their situation !!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

harsh roddy harsh m8ee.
yes she's a woman in a thing that gets her from A-B 7 days a week. then something goes wrong and she is out of her depth.
same scenario, pensioner sat in broken down car..........also useless twat cos didn't try to push car out of the way?? takes seconds to help someone and minutes to find reasons to criticize over gender religion or age.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Have you noticed how many drivers seem to have an angry expression ( TT owners not included) these days, particularly van drivers, everyone is in a bloody hurry and many could not give a toss about others. As someone else said it is me me me me get out of the way bastard let me through, however it does seem noticeably better in Scotland and possibly Lancashire when I visit family.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> harsh roddy harsh m8ee.
> yes she's a woman in a thing that gets her from A-B 7 days a week. then something goes wrong and she is out of her depth.
> same scenario, pensioner sat in broken down car..........also useless twat cos didn't try to push car out of the way?? takes seconds to help someone and minutes to find reasons to criticize over gender religion or age.


matee, methinks you have put 2 & 2 together and come up with 22 instead of 4 !!!! why suggest there is a corelation between some dolly dimple and a pensioner, or any other person who has a reasonable cause not to be able to push their car a few feet to the side of the road other than that they too are so engrossed in their own litle senario that they cant take a moment to consider that they may be making an obsticle of them selves to everybody else !!!! iam not critisising the dolly dimmple coz shes a bird,, same goes for all,,, eequality, init mait ??? :wink: ( i wonder if the OP would have been so considerate and helpfull if the offender were a guy ?? )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> This nation is full of individualistic selfish wasters.


Sadly, I couldn't agree more. Look at the way we're treating our vulnerable old people and those near the poverty line.

And the bankers go trundling on regardless...

It makes me very angry.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been watching that documentry - History Of Ancient Britain (completely fascinating) all about how humans came about and developed early society, I'm sure if they could witness what we stand for today, they'd be spitting in their graves! Evolution on Planet Earth has not worked out the way it should of in my book.....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My girlfriend recently got back from one of the poorest places in the world. People there are living on under $2/day*, life expectancy of under 50 years, no health care, no front-doors, no roads, no jobs, no anything. Yet they all look after each other, have a tight sense of community, welcome strangers and feed them food their family would normally have.

Yet us in our developed world not only won't stop to help a stranded women, we go out of our way to make our disgust of being delayed to getting back to our TVs known to the aforementioned stranded women.

_* $2/day is a relative term and means what you or I could buy in terms of essentials in the UK for $2/day - not an absolute amount of money they earn (so if things are cheaper there, it's irrelevant for this method of measuring it's relative to what we could do with $2/day)_


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Is it our wealth that has caused this to happen? How many of use talk or even know all the folk in your street, 30 years ago you would have. We just seem to be in a shell and are almost embarrassed to take the time to care about other folk. Don't scream at me but I believe it is much worse in the south.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

newt said:


> Is it our wealth that has caused this to happen? How many of use talk or even know all the folk in your street, 30 years ago you would have. We just seem to be in a shell and are almost embarrassed to take the time to care about other folk. Don't scream at me but I believe it is much worse in the south.


Agree with you, the south is generally a less communicative community in my experience - though that could be a bit of a generalisation (I live in the South).

I think it's a case of expectation - we expect nice things, nice houses, nice wife, nice life - But life just doesn't work like that as life is not nice (in general) so we all become bitter and twisted and hate thy neighbour etc.... In areas / continents where they just don't have this level of expectation I think they accept this already and therefore came to terms with this years ago?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

newt said:


> Is it our wealth that has caused this to happen? How many of use talk or even know all the folk in your street, 30 years ago you would have. We just seem to be in a shell and are almost embarrassed to take the time to care about other folk. Don't scream at me but I believe it is much worse in the south.


I actually only know my immediate neighbours and that's the way I like it living where I currently am. I used to live down an unmade road in the country with about 11 houses between fields front and back. We all knew each other then and never locked our cars or doors.

By contrast I now live in a town. My old BMW is parked in the street, covered in key scratches. On New Years Day we looked out of the window to see someone had thrown up on the bonnet. We regularly have people walking their dogs that allow their pets to shit on our front lawn and don't clear it up.

The dustmen don't worry about the rubbish they drop or blocking the driveway with the bins they've just emptied and we have unsolicited callers on an almost daily basis who get the hump if you say you're not interested.

We have politicians who don't fulfil their promises and so called CEOs who bleat about the wholesale price of gas and then report massive profits. We have the bankers who seem to get performance related bonuses whatever happens and I still haven't the slightest notion what they do to generate such huge profits.

This country is built on greed but for many it's a fight for survival. I wish we had the balls to stage a revolution like they have in North Africa and I wish I'd had the balls to emigrate before this place became so infested with wankers.

The UK sucks and without a ground floor up change in attitude it's all set to get worse.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> My girlfriend recently got back from one of the poorest places in the world. People there are living on under $2/day*, life expectancy of under 50 years, no health care, no front-doors, no roads, no jobs, no anything.


The other thing I've noticed whenever you see people like these on TV (talking more about indigenous folk for whom simplicity is a traditional lifestyle rather than those stuck in abject poverty) is that they always have a look that you don't see in western folk - contentment, peace, happiness. You can see it in their eyes and on their faces.

And their kids catch and roast tarantulas and have fun, rather than being made to wear safety goggles to play conkers whilst neurotic litigious parents look on.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It is indeed greed. We want and don't get so we get bitter and jealous of our neighbours. I think that "How TV Ruined your Life: Aspiration" hit it on the head on BBC2.

Media in general stuffs this desirable image down our throats that we all aspire to be, and few attain. But whilst we keep seeing it we want it. We all want to be top-dog.

People will copy what's on TV - so TV should be forced to promote a positive image of humanity, the sheep will follow and in turn humanity will become positive!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dash said:


> It is indeed greed. We want and don't get so we get bitter and jealous of our neighbours. I think that "How TV Ruined your Life: Aspiration" hit it on the head on BBC2.
> 
> Media in general stuffs this desirable image down our throats that we all aspire to be, and few attain. But whilst we keep seeing it we want it. We all want to be top-dog.
> 
> People will copy what's on TV - so TV should be forced to promote a positive image of humanity, the sheep will follow and in turn humanity will become positive!


A nice notion but I do honestly believe it's too late. Only a new ice age can change it all! :roll:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

leenx said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > It is indeed greed. We want and don't get so we get bitter and jealous of our neighbours. I think that "How TV Ruined your Life: Aspiration" hit it on the head on BBC2.
> ...


So are we are definitely doomed ?
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

newt said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


The way I figure it is, we just keep polluting the planet in our TTs and hope for quicker climate change - and start again! :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not too late, it's a generational thing. You can change a society in a generation or two. Just compare us to post-war Britain.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dash said:


> It's not too late, it's a generational thing. You can change a society in a generation or two. Just compare us to post-war Britain.


How though?


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

bluush said:


> spent 18 months with the RAF back in early 90's up in the most north of the shetland islands. when i arrived there i could not believe how "backward, slow, not with it" the place was.
> 
> did the time and towards the end started to understand the attraction of the life up there, it wasnt a big deal it was just an old school concept about giving a sh*t about other people.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Caithness; I spent two years working up there and it was just as you've described above. Fantastic way of life, whole way of life was relaxed and everyone helped each other out. Not only that for a small town there were a lot of really good expensive fast cars; must be the fantastic roads they have up there.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

It seems that the majority that have posted here agree we have lost the ability to consider others, difficult to see a solution. Is it crime, was Thatcher in some way responsible, or is it wealth that feeds this attitude. I am not aware of any major debates or TV progs that address this issue. Perhaps TT owners worry more about the way our minds are going.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

newt said:


> It seems that the majority that have posted here agree we have lost the ability to consider others, difficult to see a solution. Is it crime, was Thatcher in some way responsible, or is it wealth that feeds this attitude. I am not aware of any major debates or TV progs that address this issue. Perhaps TT owners worry more about the way our minds are going.


I wouldn't neccessarily blame it on Thatcherism but possibly Capitalism. I am in no way anti, I feel everyone on this planet should be rewarded for hard work, but there has definately in the past 20/30 years at least been a change in community spirit. It is now definately every man for himself. A good example is a supermarket selling a special offer and a particular person / family grabbing everything "I'm alright Jack" sort of attitude, or another example like during the fuel escapade when people were not only filling their cars up but also jerry cans, and anything else that could carry liquid! 
Not sure of an answer really but as others have said I can only see it getting worse and worse - sorry that's not a very nice Friday feeling is it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> I wouldn't neccessarily blame it on Thatcherism but possibly Capitalism. I am in no way anti, I feel everyone on this planet should be rewarded for hard work,


That isn't the tenet of capitalism though, that's just a fair trade - you do some work, you get some reward. Rather than food or objects or stuff that you yourself produced that you yourself can trade, it's gone from being abstracted to gold, to being abstracted to paper by money changers who never had enough gold to "pay the bearer on demand" in the first place, and is now headed towards being just numbers that can be deleted if someone presses the right buttons.

Let's throw Thatcher in though - privatization of fundamental services that should benefit citizens never delivers the promised benefits. The notion of "more choice" and private companies delivering better value is pure crap. Do you really want a raft of train companies? Do you really want 800,000 smartphone deals to choose from? A selection of abstracted electricity and gas suppliers all using the same infrastructure.



leenx said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > People will copy what's on TV - so TV should be forced to promote a positive image of humanity, the sheep will follow and in turn humanity will become positive!
> ...


Too slow. Pray for asteroids.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The problem with public run organisations it's a gravy train that will always have money and can be spent ineffectively.

Innovation comes through competition (as money is the be-all and end-all in our society). So private organisations are needed to stimulate this. But then, a lot of private companies run without competition (local bus services are often run by monopolies), so you just have the worst points of both methods.

Government run self-funding organisations that's the way to go.

Not that it will help society. That's all the media. BAN TELES!


----------

